# Settling in new kittens



## Gems (Sep 24, 2010)

Our two gorgeous kittens have been at home for nearly 4 days now, and are settling in better than I could have hoped for. We've been keeping them in our spare room while they settle in, and today we let them out to explore the rest of the house. They seemed to enjoy investigating everything, and navigating the stairs! Our house is upside-down, so our living room is the whole of the top floor, with everything else downstairs. 

They retreat back to the spare room for food, to have a nap or to use the litter trays. This is fine for now, but eventually I'd like to have their bed and toys etc in the living room, and their food and water bowls in the kitchen. I'll be keeping the litter trays in the spare room as it's quiet and there isn't really anywhere else to put them!

Does anyone have any tips on how to make the transition between the different rooms easier for them? I don't want to confuse them by moving everything straight away, but unsure of how to go about it! 

I've added some pics of them to introduce you: Darwin (male tabby & white)
Luna (female black & white)


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

In the beginning I just double up with litter trays (well its more than doubling up) the one they have in the spare room (their room) I would leave as it is. I would put one at the bottom of the stairs and one at the top of the stairs. And if the top of the stairs is quite a distance from the main part of the living room, I would have one there too. Make sure in the beginning you remind them constantly where their litter tray is. When mine first come into the living room, their tray is literally in the middle of the room (next to my coffee table) once you know theyre using it, then gradually move it to a more suitable spot. 

Personally when my kittens first come out of their kitten room into the living room I dont give them the upstairs option in the beginning  its either the livingroom OR their kitten room. This is partly because mine will be much younger so stairs arent a good idea, but also so they dont get overwhelmed with too much choice. 

You could have them in your living room for a half hour tonight, ¾ of an hour tomorrow night, and hour the next night kinda thing(and dont allow them access to the stairs for those short periods). When they get comfortable and relaxed with the living room, then add the kitchen to their repertoire and then gradually add bedrooms, bathroom etc. Once they have the full run of the house (or the full run of where you want them to go) then you can start cutting back on litter trays. Personally I think you should always use two trays with two cats  and maybe for the first few months keep one on each floor of your home. 

Lovely kittens by the way! All the best with them!


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

I moved my Kittens (Lenin) litter tray from downstairs to upstairs after about a week. Prior to moving it she had been allowed upstairs for a few days so was familiar with all of the rooms of the house.

I moved it upstairs just before I fed her, picked her up and put her in it and then fed her a few minutes later. Never had any problems.

From prior experience, make sure that you hoover up any litter that might have kicked out of the tray at it's previous location otherwise they might have an 'accident'.

Lovely kittens, I've a soft spot for tabbys, Darwin is very handsome.


----------



## Gems (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. The kittens have now both been allowed in the living room for a few days now, and have not had any problems finding their litter trays when they need them. 

The only problem we might have now is when they're running around and playing on the hardwood floor above us (bedroom is below the living room) and we're trying to get to sleep at night!


----------

